# Removing ISIS cranks with non-ISIS puller?



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

I've heard that you can use a washer or something to "convert" a non-ISIS crank puller. What's the scoop? What can I use and what's the diameter?

These are Race Face Turbine LP cranks on a RF BB.

I could also buy the park CWP-6 tool, but I already have 2 crank pullers and don't want to have to buy a 3rd.

Thanks - JMJ


----------



## FD1 (Jan 19, 2004)

*Four and a hallf inch bolt ......*



Birdman said:


> I've heard that you can use a washer or something to "convert" a non-ISIS crank puller. What's the scoop? What can I use and what's the diameter?
> 
> These are Race Face Turbine LP cranks on a RF BB.
> 
> ...


 with a fairly big head. Leave other crank bolt in and the old crank puller pushes against the head of the bolt. Once one crank is is off, put crank bolt back in and reverse process for other side. Less than a buck for the bolt at hardware store.

Trouble with washers is finding the right size. I can also tell you from personal experience that a penny will fold up and jam itself into the spindle - at least a Canadian one will, - didn't want to try again with an American one.


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

*Thanks, I'll have to try it*



FD1 said:


> with a fairly big head. Leave other crank bolt in and the old crank puller pushes against the head of the bolt. Once one crank is is off, put crank bolt back in and reverse process for other side. Less than a buck for the bolt at hardware store.
> 
> Trouble with washers is finding the right size. I can also tell you from personal experience that a penny will fold up and jam itself into the spindle - at least a Canadian one will, - didn't want to try again with an American one.


Thanks for the info - JMJ


----------



## SLinBend (Jan 12, 2004)

*A 20 cent fix*

Just heard this tip yesterday... just put 2 dimes into the BB shell, affix the puller, and twist away. Turns out that dimes are the perfect diameter to give the contact/bite you need to get the BB out out, but you'll most likely lose the 2 dimes in the process from the pressure. I hear it works slick as snot.



Birdman said:


> I've heard that you can use a washer or something to "convert" a non-ISIS crank puller. What's the scoop? What can I use and what's the diameter?
> 
> These are Race Face Turbine LP cranks on a RF BB.
> 
> ...


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

*Sounds cool*



SLinBend said:


> Just heard this tip yesterday... just put 2 dimes into the BB shell, affix the puller, and twist away. Turns out that dimes are the perfect diameter to give the contact/bite you need to get the BB out out, but you'll most likely lose the 2 dimes in the process from the pressure. I hear it works slick as snot.


Thanks - I'll try that!

JMJ


----------



## fonseca (Jan 12, 2004)

SLinBend said:


> Just heard this tip yesterday... just put 2 dimes into the BB shell, affix the puller, and twist away. Turns out that dimes are the perfect diameter to give the contact/bite you need to get the BB out out, but you'll most likely lose the 2 dimes in the process from the pressure. I hear it works slick as snot.


The dimes bend and damage the threads in your cranks, which is very bad if you use self-extracting crank bolts or threaded dustcaps. You might have no problems, but then again you might ruin some threads like I did after using it successfully on one crankarm.

The tool was only $8. Worth it if your cranks cost several hundred.


----------



## CruzinJapan (Jan 12, 2004)

*Shimano makes an insert.*



Birdman said:


> I've heard that you can use a washer or something to "convert" a non-ISIS crank puller. What's the scoop? What can I use and what's the diameter?
> 
> These are Race Face Turbine LP cranks on a RF BB.
> 
> ...


Shimano has a nifty little insert they call a "crank remover device". The Shimano part number is TL-FC15. I got one from my LBS here in Japan for a couple of bucks. I can't remember the exact price as it was a couple of years ago that I picked it up. I needed it when I switched to RF ISIS cranks.

I've attached a pic for you to take to your LBS if you decide to purchase one.

Enjoy,
Chris


----------



## Ratt (Dec 22, 2003)

Almost pushed a shaved penny + dime set up into the threads, i highly don't recommend it. Shimano makes that plug and Lifu has a threaded plug that goes into the axle. And someone else make a cap that goes over the puller.


----------



## U V (Feb 29, 2004)

i might be thinking of Shamano's 'hollow tek' ,'octodrive' whenever but i'm sure i got one off by just taping though the hollow axle from the otherside with a small rachet exstension bar. but, ofcourse i had one allready off ;0)


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

fonseca said:


> The dimes bend and damage the threads in your cranks, which is very bad if you use self-extracting crank bolts or threaded dustcaps. You might have no problems, but then again you might ruin some threads like I did after using it successfully on one crankarm.
> 
> The tool was only $8. Worth it if your cranks cost several hundred.


The cheapest I've found the ISIS crankpuller tool is about $12. Are you talking about the whole thing or just the insert?

THanks - JMJ


----------



## jts628 (Apr 6, 2004)

Birdman said:


> I've heard that you can use a washer or something to "convert" a non-ISIS crank puller. What's the scoop? What can I use and what's the diameter?
> 
> These are Race Face Turbine LP cranks on a RF BB.
> 
> ...


Have you tried just using your old puller? My older than dirt Park will easily take off my Truvativ ISIS cranks.


----------



## webmedic (May 23, 2004)

Well I just tried the dimes but used 3 of them. It worked great accept the dimes got a little bent. I just flipped them around on the second crank and it straightened them out mostly. 

None of them got stuck or damaged anything well accpet for the dimes themselves eing a little bent.


----------

